# Ai files to vector



## Thor (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi guys I'm looking for someone or a company that can turn ai and psd files into vector can u guys suggest anyone?


Sent from iPhone www.facebook.com/ vikingfitwear


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

If the image was created in Adobe Illustor then its vector (.ai) now some .psd can have vector or raster images along with an .ai file. You can not take a jpeg,bmp,png change the extenstion to .ai and call it vector.


----------



## Thor (Jan 27, 2013)

I Accidentally deleted your message can you send me your email again


Sent from iPhone www.facebook.com/ vikingfitwear


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Ai files are vectors


----------



## sullyman (Jan 11, 2011)

Not to offend but I would do some research and understand what vector and raster images are first. That way you can open your files and make sure whats vector and whats not. That way you're not getting charged for vectorizing something that doesn't need the treatment.

Adobe Illustrator - (extension= .ai) vector base software but can have bitmap images included in the work.

Adobe Photoshop - (extension= .psd) Raster based software that can include vector objects.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

All you have to do is google it. Vector adobe illustrator, Coreldraw. Raster-photoshop, Photo-Paint


----------



## workwearexpert (May 29, 2013)

An idea in reading all your post is a great help. Yes indeed that saving a design in an adobe is an ai file but how can I transfer file from ai files to a vector? can anyone help me on this?


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Ai files are vectors. Your welcome


----------



## sullyman (Jan 11, 2011)

Just because the file is saved as an ".ai" doesn't necessarily mean that the contents within the file are "vector ready". If the ai. file contains bitmap images then artwork is a combination of vector and raster.

If you could share the file for us to look at we can better assist you. If you care to email me, I'll have a look at it.

(email is in my signature)


----------



## staceyc (Oct 31, 2012)

We offer this service. Getting your images print ready by separating the colors in AI. Message me if you still need help.


----------



## Studio ell (Jun 16, 2013)

while we're at it


----------

